# This just made me giggle



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cute baby!!!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've found a couple of other "lolcat" pictures with hedgehogs. For example:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I've seen the hedgie with the TP tube on his head, before. 
And I laughed so hard that tears were rolling down my face.
I plan to post it on my website, too.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are some I've found.

Hennery .... This isn't Hennery! Where's Hennery?!!









1 and 1 half cups of hedgehog


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

[attachment=1:18ppxq69]hedgehog_poster.jpg[/attachment:18ppxq69]

[attachment=0:18ppxq69]jdo0720l.jpg[/attachment:18ppxq69]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG! I have just GOT to have that poster. 
Everytime I see that picture, it makes me giggle. :lol: 

Bryan, 
Can you send me a link to where you found it, so I can order it?

Pixie


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Which picture is a poster?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are SO adorable! I've seen the imposter one before. 
http://www.cartoonstock.com/directory/h/hedgehog.asp


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

rofl :? :lol:


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

lol i dont know y it is an optical illusion though?


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

HAHAHA funny hedgehog such big ears you have!


----------

